# Age Of Empires II won't start



## SvengaliGray (Aug 1, 2008)

I recently bought Age of Empires II off amazon.com

the only problem is, it loads fine, no stops there, but when i double click on the icon to play the game, it comes up and says its loading, then it disappears and its done. For some reason it doesnt load the game for me to play.

can anyone offer any help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does your computer meet the game's minimum requirements, especially the graphics device?

Are your MS updates, chipset drivers, device drivers and DirectX all up to date?

Any yellow or red flags in Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager?

Go to Start > Run > *dxdiag* > Display tab and run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?

Please post your full system specs.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Try right clicking on the shortcut > Properties > Compatibility tab > checkmark Run this program in compatability mode > first try Windows 2000, if that doesn't work try the other ones.


----------

